

LinkedIn rolls out Two-Factor-Verfication - jagermo
http://blog.linkedin.com/2013/05/31/protecting-your-linkedin-account-with-two-step-verification/

======
jagermo
sadly, like Twitter, they only use SMS based pins, which might deter users
(since it costs money). I would have preferred it, if they used something
compatible to the Google Authenticator. Why can't companies not use something
that is out there and compatible to other services?

